
New WebKit Features in Safari 11 - stablemap
https://webkit.org/blog/7956/new-webkit-features-in-safari-11/
======
dpkonofa
Interesting to me that they're stopping auto-play videos in the same way that
Google did. That's a big win, in my book. I hate those damn things.

~~~
alwillis
Auto-play blocking won't be in Chrome stable until next year:
[https://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/audio-
video/auto...](https://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/audio-
video/autoplay)

